# National Drive Electric Week 2017 (global!)



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

National Drive Electric Week (NDEW) is almost here! (September 9-17)

We were pleasantly surprised to see so many events happening internationally on the event map this year.
Here's the map on the Drive Electric Week website!

We're also offering drivers charging credit with a free ChargePoint account, and a discount on ChargePoint Home, in celebration of NDEW.

Is anyone here planning to attend one of the local events, or plan to display your car at one of the EV tailgates?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for the promo deal. FYI, following the instructions on the web page for the promotion, I created an account by literally clicking the Get $10 button. Afterwards it does not show the credit or promotion, so I entered the promo code in my account screen. It then says the promo is invalid and only for new accounts.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Guess I'll sign up now then. Already have a prius plug in, but I don't really drive it much (wife's car), but it'll at least allow me to get the ball rolling for the chargers at my work to get approved.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

All I can say is wow the site admins at my work approved my connections already. Took a whole 20 mins.

Now I'm just sad that the ones right out front are twice the cost as the ones across the street. (1.50 an hour vs 0.75 an hour) Seems like I'll be getting some extra steps in! (0.5 mile each way)


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Not planning to attend but having my whole condo building wired with 14-50s on the 13th so that's me doing my part!

May take you up on your offer, thanks!


----------



## AdamHolmes (Mar 31, 2017)

Did anyone else go to an event near them? I went to the one near me on Friday. There was an ok turnout. Definitely more Telsas than anything else. I was a bit disappointed, there was supposed to be a bolt at my event but it was a no show( I don't think they even sell them in Alabama yet). I wanted to sit in on and feel even more secure with my model 3 order.

Also had a tesla owner who was a little to smug about it. I was admiring the color (Midnight Silver!) and he comes up and says stand back and watch this. He got the car to back up a few feet and pull forward again. He kinda seemed a little upset with my lack or reaction and asked me if I wasn't impressed. I just said I had seen it before it is pretty cool. I told him I've been back and forth on black and midnight silver (which he made sure to correct me it's midnight gray). He then mentions that he has two model 3 orders he is selling for charity, and he is going to have the 1st ones in Alabama since he already had a Tesla. I just told him well mines estimated for December so I think I'm ok.

There was a model X, which is the first one I've seen! It stole the show when the owner did the Christmas Easter Egg


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

AdamHolmes said:


> who was a little to smug about it


I think I would have called that something besides smug...
But I also probably would have opened up tesla's site and showed him this too









Assuming it indeed was midnight silver and not the original grey, Dolphin Grey - which in that case he would have still been wrong on the color name









ETA: in digging back further.... following Dolphin, there was a Metallic Grey that soon was replaced with Steel Grey. Steel Grey was then renamed Midnight Silver Metallic.


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

AdamHolmes said:


> Did anyone else go to an event near them? I went to the one near me on Friday. There was an ok turnout. Egg


Did you take any pictures?


----------



## AdamHolmes (Mar 31, 2017)

ChargePoint said:


> Did you take any pictures?


 no, sorry. I know a few local news camera crews were there though


----------



## sigmo32 (Feb 19, 2017)

Attended at State College, PA today. Decent turn out for the area, with a good variety of Model S (2013-2017), one Model X, some Volts, a Bolt, and electric bicycles! Very fun to get together with other EV owners and enthusiasts, not just Tesla.


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 15, 2017)

We participated in the Ottawa to Merrickville, Ontario







EV rally, September 10th


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

AdamHolmes said:


> Did anyone else go to an event near them? I went to the one near me on Friday. There was an ok turnout. Definitely more Telsas than anything else. I was a bit disappointed, there was supposed to be a bolt at my event but it was a no show( I don't think they even sell them in Alabama yet). I wanted to sit in on and feel even more secure with my model 3 order.
> 
> Also had a tesla owner who was a little to smug about it. I was admiring the color (Midnight Silver!) and he comes up and says stand back and watch this. He got the car to back up a few feet and pull forward again. He kinda seemed a little upset with my lack or reaction and asked me if I wasn't impressed. I just said I had seen it before it is pretty cool. I told him I've been back and forth on black and midnight silver (which he made sure to correct me it's midnight gray). He then mentions that he has two model 3 orders he is selling for charity, and he is going to have the 1st ones in Alabama since he already had a Tesla. I just told him well mines estimated for December so I think I'm ok.
> 
> There was a model X, which is the first one I've seen! It stole the show when the owner did the Christmas Easter Egg


Ya the guy sounds like a douchebag. Most EV owners kinda annoy me tbh. One side of the crowd is treehuggers who make snide comments about every wasteful thing one can do and the other is rich dudes trying to get there jollies off. There is, however, a small subsection in between that I can converse with.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Matthew Morgan said:


> Ya the guy sounds like a douchebag. Most EV owners kinda annoy me tbh. One side of the crowd is treehuggers who make snide comments about every wasteful thing one can do and the other is rich dudes trying to get there jollies off. There is, however, a small subsection in between that I can converse with.


You, sir, are my new best friend.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This is a big part of the reason why I participate in this Model-3 only forum and not the other Tesla forums.


----------

